# Chevrolet Cruze 2013 2.0 - Will not start - Engine power reduce



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I think white smoke is usually coolant... did it smell like coolant? don't know if its on these cars but the 6.0 power stoke is usually a leak in the egr system that allows coolant to get into the combustion chambers.


----------



## Thomsi (Jun 21, 2021)

*Edit the car is not fixed 

Hey Shimmy

The cause was apparently that one of the pistons did not work properly, which resulted in reflux and gas going into the exhaustion.

This is something that can happen to all cars apparently.


----------



## Thomsi (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello Again,

It seems that I have jinxed it. Today the car broke down again with the same message.

**** my life.

Any good advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Thomsi said:


> Hello Again,
> 
> It seems that I have jinxed it. Today the car broke down again with the same message.
> 
> ...


If its being erratic. Then its generally a wiring or sensor failure.

You'd have to pull the DTCs to get an idea on what is causing problems.

You may have better luck taking it to an Opel dealer instead of a Chevy.


----------

